# CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride >>> THIS SUNDAY <<< August 4th 2013



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 1, 2013)

Lets see if we can break the 268 rider count ... weather will be perfect for riding - 75 degrees & sunny ... who's in ??? 

Go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details 

Available BEFORE the CYCLONE COASTER ride BEGINS are the New Summer colored CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts will be available in the same color as the Bobby Shelby t-shirts ( pictured below in the Stone Blue ) -- ALONG WITH embroidered CYCLONE COASTER Patches - Baseball Caps - Visors - Real Steel License Plates & mounting brackets - Shelby Airflo T-Shirts & a few Shelby Invasion Baseball Caps .... ALL available BEFORE the ride STARTS ... so get there early @ 9:30am ... we leave @ 10:30am SHARP ... 

Ride Vintage ... Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Gonna miss it...Damnit*

I was really looking forward to this Sunday's ride since I wasn't able to make Chris & Karla's ride in San Fran this past weekend. Then I got a text from a friend reminding me he bought me a ticket for X Games Rally Cross this Sunday at Irwindale Speedway. Guess I'll have to wait til next month


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 2, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> I was really looking forward to this Sunday's ride since I wasn't able to make Chris & Karla's ride in San Fran this past weekend. Then I got a text from a friend reminding me he bought me a ticket for X Games Rally Cross this Sunday at Irwindale Speedway. Guess I'll have to wait til next month




*Well you definitely missed out on another good ride with our extended family up North - the Rolling Relics - up in the bay area again this year .... mark your calendar for next years ride ... it's always a good time ... & as far as the CYCLONE COASTER ride ... the X-Games event sounds awesome & we'll see you next month 

-- ALSO -- I was at the silk screeners last night after work & the latest colored shirts look great -- For now it is only in the Mens t-shirts since I have so many variations in the ladies shirts already ... I changed them up a little when he was starting the printing to a rusty burnt orange background on the logos - which looks really good against the new stone blue t-shirts .... here is a pic below so you can see it .. 

I will have EVERYTHING available BEFORE the ride begins ONLY ... Ride Vintage ... Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 3, 2013)

*Should be a great day to ride ....*

Come one ....come all ... Ride Vintage


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 5, 2013)

*Another great tunout ... pics on facebook ....*

*216 riders counted with weather in the mid 70's & sunny ... PICS you say ... well loads of pics on the Cyclone Coaster facebook page from many who rode with us ... join there for all the picture benefits ... See everyone on September 1st which is the NEXT Cyclone Coaster Sunday ride ... Ride Vintage ... Frank *


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 5, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *216 riders counted with weather in the mid 70's & sunny ... PICS you say ... well loads of pics on the Cyclone Coaster facebook page from many who rode with us ... join there for all the picture benefits ... See everyone on September 1st which is the NEXT Cyclone Coaster Sunday ride ... Ride Vintage ... Frank *




Not all of us are on facebook Frank...I'm not.

I enjoy seeing the pics from across the country and I hope some of them make there way here.

Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Not all of us are on facebook Frank...I'm not.
> .
> 
> Chris




No Facebook here either


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 5, 2013)

X3.... Post some pics Frank...!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 5, 2013)

*Big Problem is that I didn't take any ......*



Greens07 said:


> X3.... Post some pics Frank...!




I just mentioned facebook because that's where everyone seems to post the pics from the rides ... as they're riding .... I will post on facebook for people to post pics here & we'll see what happens .. Frank


----------

